
_ - akkartik
http://alwayson.goingon.com/permalink/post/9894
======
akkartik
I've gotten used to using submit to find the reddit discussion for a page.
Turns out there's no duplication-detection here on news.yc yet. Apologies.
Nice that they allow editing the title.

